# Big displays and derailing - How To



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a 10 x 10 space available to me that currently has a 6x 8.5 ( ping pong table) setup. Its has an outer streched 036-FT with an outer passing. Inside is an 0-36 with an outer passing that comes back in ( think light bulb), then two separate sidings that holds my industrial stuff.

Its alot in a small table... bringing it out to the extra 1.5 foot mark would be awesome. It would allow for more space between a very cramped layout.

Depth, I am fine at. Right now I can access 3 sides, to build, to lay track down, to get a derailed car etc. 

Should I go to the 10' mark, I now reduce it down to two sides of access, by crawling underneath, or for a more neater compact look, i push it right against the walls, now reducing me to only one side.

How do you guys build the big displays? How do you reach? How do you retrieve derailed cars and engines?

Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most folks use a drop-down somewhere centered to reach the far side. You can have scenery or even tracks on the drop-down if desired.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Build a layout around the walls 2 feet wide on each side. You will need a drop down section, lift out, or duck under on one side.


----------

